# Beautiful Picture of Panda



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Look at him fly!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I can find the photo, but I can't figure out how to like it. Can you give me directions? If I click on his photo I just get the big photo but I can't find a Like button! I already "liked" Prize Choice but don't I have to like Panda's photo too??


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh, you really should be proud of your boy, he is AWESOME! What a wonderful photo to have of him in his glory!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Purley, click on the picture and then you can like it...GO Panda, awesome achievement, awesome picture!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow!!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone, we are very proud of him, he really does love flyball and I just love that picture of him 

Fingers crossed it wins him the raw food, I think someone else has 21 likes so have a few more to get to beat them yet


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is a wonderful photo! He is soaring! Could you tell us how to vote for him?


----------



## LouBuonomo (Apr 28, 2010)

Killer jump and shot !


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Panda _must_ have wings! He sure makes my heart soar!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Found it - thanks!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

To vote you need to first like Prize Choice, Prize Choice | Facebook Then you can like my picture which is here Prize Choice's Photos - Vote for your favourite picture throughout May | Facebook

Thank you everyone who has voted so far  I now have 10 votes and the current leader has 24 so I am almost half way there  YAY!

Thank you for all the kind comments, I love my little Panda bear and he is always making me proud.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't forget to vote for Panda  We are falling behind the others in terms of votes so any extra votes would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

so very cool! great capture


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome shot!! I hope you win!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a great pic!!!!! he is so cute!!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone else want to vote for Panda?

First you need to 'like' Prize Choice Prize Choice | Facebook then 'like' Pandas picture Prize Choice's Photos - Vote for your favourite picture throughout May | Facebook

I need lots more votes to win so any votes would be greatly appreciated


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, little Panda is flying there! Awesome~


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Please vote for Panda if you haven't already or you could ask your friends to vote too . We are seriously lagging behind in votes, any votes will be much appreciated!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone else want to vote for Panda?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Finding the Comment section and the Like button in Facebook isn't as easy as it used to be. Now u've got to scroll waaaay down to the bottom of the pic to find it. It's still there . . it's just hiding.


----------

